# L1 Build Quality ... not what I expected ...



## Lighty (May 31, 2013)

It's been a bumpy journey from the classic, but I made the jump .....

A carbon neutral L1 !!










I think I might have to ebay it though as my wife doesn't like the overall 'ambiance'

If anyone else is trying to convince their better half that the L1 & k30 are the way to go I can post the L1 out at a very good rate !

The k30 will need to have this weeks veggie peelings removed and I'd need it back too ...









Seriously though, being married to an interior designer requires some judicious use of prototype models

: - D

I'm now marking felt tip lines on it to show an office leva & rocket for comparison

Wish me luck

; - )

Lighty


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Nice, when can we expect to see the 2 group LM linea make and appearance?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

LOL - Priceless - even the orchid looks well impressed


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

Looks like a no go!! The drip tray seems to over hang the counter!!


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Looks cool ... I.lke the use of the caulk gun as the lever but surely you need some silver spray paint now for the full effect









You don't need an interior designer for a wife to warrant making cardboard prototypes. From memory we've had a cardboard 3 piece suit, a cardboard fireplace, a cardboard cooker and a cardboard fridge freezer


----------



## CoffeeDiva (May 9, 2013)

Love it, how are the shots?


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Liking the effort!









I'm more of a 'crowbar it in there somewhere and hope for the best' kinda guy...


----------



## Lighty (May 31, 2013)

Thanks guys ...

got the Friday Feeling from the feedback

minor adjustments to the lever means it doesn't overhang the work top !

(gun handle was fouling the shelf)

my thinking is do not pass go, go directly to L1 and save on 5 upgrades


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Need to do one of these for the mythos


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

legendary! This made my Friday


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Let me see the Rocket... Can't wait! Are you doing the Giotto with angled sides? - I must see this!!

She is SO going for the Rocket of she's an interior designer







- Don't show her if you want the L1


----------



## Lighty (May 31, 2013)

Tell me ....

ooooo the rocket is all shiny shiny AND smaller, and what IS that lever thing!

got to try a Giotto now

;-)


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Lighty said:


> Tell me ....
> 
> ooooo the rocket is all shiny shiny AND smaller, and what IS that lever thing!
> 
> ...


Come back to the lever side .......


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Brilliant. Enough said!


----------

